# My first Gobbler!!!! "Pictures"



## Pafox

It was 6:00 in the morning when i called two toms in ... i was sitting behind a huge log and they were walking parallel 10 yards right behind me so i got real low and turned around ... placed my barrel over the log and then popped my head over to see where they were at ... they were close together and boom! I shot and dropped the first one and his buddy took off. Its my first turkey i've ever shot and it was awesome! He had about a 6 inch beard hahaha








[siteimg]4248[/siteimg]







[siteimg]4247[/siteimg][/url]


----------



## Hatchie Dawg

Nice bird!


----------



## siucowboy

You realize you just opened yourself up to a lifetime of collecting and trying calls. decoys, camo, guns, loads, and any other nifty gizmo someone can think of for turkey hunting don't you.....

WELCOME TO THE CLUB> nice to have ya

nice bird, it is a blast isn't it.


----------



## curt_durt

congratulations. nice bird.


----------



## flotty

Doesn't matter how many more you shoot, you WILL remember that day everytime you go turkey hunting. Great job and thanks for bringing back old memories. :beer:


----------



## neb_bo

congrats, nice bird.


----------



## pheasantfanatic

Nice bird. Our special bow season starts tomorrow and I will be filming a hunt for a friend(I don't bow hunt) He said he got a new tripod for me to use so when I got "buck" fever I could still hold it steady!!! :-? I have been turkey hunting for 5 years and never had "buck" fever when a turkey comes right by me!!

Oh well, congrats on your turkey!!! :beer:


----------



## flotty

That is funny you mentioned "buck fever" I have shot 5 or 6 nice toms, last year this bird starts coming towards me and as soon as I see him I start shaking, I actually was thinking to myself why the hell am I shaking :lol: 
I guess thats why I am usually set up in my spot usually 2-3 hours before shooting time. There is just something about it that gets my juices flowing!


----------



## neb_bo

yeah, ive shot i dunno, 8 turkeys, and if i see them coming from aways, im shaking like a dog ****ting razor blades by the time they get there. i always seem to pull off the shot though. if i walk over a ridge or something, and there they are, no problem, but when i see em coming i get pretty worked up. same way with everything i hunt.


----------



## curt_durt

haha, that's funny. i've put down a couple birds, nothing to write home about, but when i have a bird even near me, my heart immediatly goes into my throat. and if it's within shooting range, i get the shakes. that doesn't even happen to me deer huntinng.


----------



## neb_bo

yeah, ive shot i dunno, 8 turkeys, and if i see them coming from aways, im shaking like a dog ****ting razor blades by the time they get there. i always seem to pull off the shot though. if i walk over a ridge or something, and there they are, no problem, but when i see em coming i get pretty worked up. same way with everything i hunt.


----------



## cut'em

Great Job!!!!As far a shaking with a turkey deer or anything that means you truely love what your doing when those jitters leave it's time to pry the cold dead fingers from around my gun. :beer:


----------



## nickwesterholm

congrats man :beer:


----------



## Horker23

great job man! know its time gobblers get the hooks in ya!


----------



## Chuck Smith

Congrats on the bird.

I am jealous....I cant hunt for another couple of weeks.

Again congrats and welcome to the club. Like others have mentioned....you will start to buy more calls, camo, dec's, guns, etc. It is a great addiction! Again congrats on your first bird.


----------

